# Happy gotcha day Pixie!



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Pixie is adorable - and Pixie is the perfect name for your sweet little girl.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy gotcha day Pixie! You have a wonderful new family and I think your new human dad looks like quite a good sport to sit in your expen with you.


Don't worry too much about potty since sometimes they will try to hold things when they feel unsure of their surroundings. She will go when she really needs to.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Pixie is already spreading her magic I see! What a little cute!


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Happy gotcha day Pixie! You have a wonderful new family and I think your new human dad looks like quite a good sport to sit in your expen with you.
> 
> 
> Don't worry too much about potty since sometimes they will try to hold things when they feel unsure of their surroundings. She will go when she really needs to.


I’ve lost her already to him. She’s hooked....


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Ahh that is just too sweet. No worries though, she will love all of you each in her own special way. Our two older dogs, Lily and Peeves were puppies together (we will never ever do that again BTW). BF was not working so he was the puppy raiser. Lily has a very special attachment to him even though she truly is my dog. There are some silly games he plays with her that she has no interest in doing with me, but then again he would never have been able to get her to qualify in any of the sports we've done together.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

So adorable!!! Welcome to your new home Pixie!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome home, sweet Pixie !! She has indeed bonded with Mr. Aimiloo .

Off topic, but every time I see your handle, my second favorite Enjolras, Ramin Karimloo, comes to mind, and often I have to go listen to his Red and Black . He's Canadien, and Persian, and for me brought something extraordinary to that role. How I wish I could have seen him live. Still trying to learn more about his voice and range.

Carry on, enjoy your darling new Pixie, and know you've also inspired joy in other areas by a lovely association.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome little Pixie! She will share the love


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome home, Pixie!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

What a cute puppy! By all means, if you get the time and inclination, enter in this month's or next months photo contest!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Welcome home Pixie. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome, you are in for some real fun and cuddling


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

Pixie is not impressed I’m working too!

She’s been amazing we had insulation contractors making huge noises and she was fine. I took her down to our town to sit on the bench and watch the world pass by and the trucks and construction things didn’t bother her a bit. 

I do wish she’d go potty outside instead of her expen though... I caught her going poop and got her outside to do that....but that’s it!


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

(Note we take her collar off for real crate time, I had just shut it and took the pic for this one!)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh yes normally don't leave a collar on in the crate/expen. Peeves got tangled up once with his crate and collar when we had put him in for a few minutes with the collar on when he was a baby.


Try to get Pixie onto a good routine schedule asap. Eat or drink, out for potty; ten minutes playing, out for potty; just woke up from a big nap, out for potty. Work on getting pottying onto a a command too and you should resolve the pottying inn the expen concerns. Right now though remember that even though you are all putting loving on her and making her feel safe and welcomed into her new home she is still pretty dazed and confused. It will all come together before you know it.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Oh yes normally don't leave a collar on in the crate/expen. Peeves got tangled up once with his crate and collar when we had put him in for a few minutes with the collar on when he was a baby.
> 
> 
> Try to get Pixie onto a good routine schedule asap. Eat or drink, out for potty; ten minutes playing, out for potty; just woke up from a big nap, out for potty. Work on getting pottying onto a a command too and you should resolve the pottying inn the expen concerns. Right now though remember that even though you are all putting loving on her and making her feel safe and welcomed into her new home she is still pretty dazed and confused. It will all come together before you know it.


Thank you Catherine. I've tried stuffing kongs (even the littelist size) and she's not interested - I got her one of the ones you reccomended and she is somewhat interested but I can tell she's wandering around looking for her treatbowl. I love Dunbar's idea of 'chewtoy' a holics but wonder how many poodles specifically go that way? She settles in the crate after a play session and is tired, with or without a kong so I just don't know if I should just keep with the kongs for a while?

It's so fun and so mysterious. lol.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Try this:

[url=https://postimages.org/][/URL]
It's a wee-wee pad.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh jeez no wee wee pads in crates. Puppies need to learn not to eliminate in the crate. Personally I prefer just to vigilant and get the puppy out the door on a schedule and to scoop them up if there is an oops moment. We had pads for a while with Lily when she was an "only child" but by the time Peeves came home eight weeks later she was shredding them (the beginnings of her paper fetish/pica behavior. With Javelin I bought one ten pack of pads and carried one or two with me when I took him out as a just in case, but otherwise he was housebroken easily with no pads or papers. I still think I have seven of those ten pads.


As to the Kong thing, none of our dogs likes kongs, but they do like those WestPaw Toppl toys. For Javelin as a puppy I didn't make it super hard but just put a portion of his kibble in there for him to bat around to get the kibble out. I often sat on the floor with him and pushed it around to get him started. I would not call him a chew toy aholic, but he never chews much of anything other than yak cheese or buffalo ears. He had one epic fail as an older pup when he did damage to the leg of my very nice Ethan Allen cherrywood dresser. I accidentally forgot to close the gate to keep him in the kitchen (never forgot after that). Lily and Peeves are dogs I would characterize as power chewers but they are both also really happy to have soft toys to chew/suck on along with yak cheese and buffalo ears. Make the chew toy thing easy for Pixie to get her going with it. Remember all of these things have to be learned and in the first couple of days in her new home she may be too confused to learn much other than to trust her new family.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

Yep totally makes sense. I’m going to use the toppl like you said and get a bowl too for some meals. 

Also we did a potty patch in her pen for when my husband has to go to meetings - and she went #1 and #2 on them today on her own! That was exciting.

We will be setting hourly alarms tomorrow and onward to work on outdoor training.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes on the potty patch in the pen. Good girl Pixie!


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Yes on the potty patch in the pen. Good girl Pixie!


What I really need to remember is how this is like when I had my son - read plenty of expert books and adapted them to our life. ?


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> Yes on the potty patch in the pen. Good girl Pixie!


Patience prevails, she's killing it on the patch BUT last night she went outside for the first time AND today we've had 2 piddles and a poop outside! It's adorable how happy she is when we celebrate lol!!!


----------

